# Version 1.0 of the .50 Caliber Tail Gunner



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've been working on a set of "Standard" Tail Gunner Duck Calls. This is the first one. I'm calling it the .50 Caliber. It's all Dymalux (Wood and Phenolic Resin) and all hand made, including the toneboard. I have been making jigs and fine tuning them so I can get the exact same sound from each one. It turned out to be harder than I though and each one still takes some hand tuning, but they do sound good once they are tuned. I have all the components cut and ready to turn for a large batch of these. I still prefer to make calls to the exact customer specifications, but these, I hope, will help pay for some sand paper in between those opportunities.
My criteria for the .50 Caliber was.
No finishing coats of anything ! 
Consistent appearance for every single one.
A material that was 100% waterproof and still had the beauty of real wood.
A material I could stock pile.
A material that was strong enough not to need a band.
A design with no thin walls to crack when you rolled over on it.
An o-ring fit stopper that will never get stuck and never change.
A shoulder on the stopper so it would never get crammed down the barrel and, will stay put on a lanyard.
Can be refinished over and over without any problem (just rebuff)
Can take Laser engraving better than wood. 
Admittedly most of these criteria were for me, I want the call to be bullet proof, but in the end I think it's a win-win for everyone, except maybe the ducks.
After I have a big batch of these made up, I'm thinking about getting them all lasered with a logo of some sort.
All of the first batch will be this exact same color/wood, Cocobolo. The next batch is going to be Charcoal. 
Tell me what you think and please be honest. I need objective feedback to go any further. You'll just have to trust me on the sound part.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....*PERFECTION! *

The lines/shape/balance are on the money....excellent. Is that material the same as Dyemondwood? gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET, you did great. I love it. Great shape, and great grain and color. I love it. If it sounds half as good as it looks, you got perfection.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks wonderful


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely great, ET..Really like the 'no band' deal...

It's WOOD to me !!!! lol... think you got a winner here..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks perfect from here ET. 
The thought keeping that great finish with just buffing it's sure to be a winner.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking call Richard!! If this is the same material you showed me a while back, I do not think you or your customers can go wrong! I really like th classic Styling you put into these and the no band is certainly a plus and I am sure it saves a bit of time with building your Barrels. Defenitly a win win for everyone.. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I know you're looking for criticism but you're going to be hard pressed to find any. Great work - looks like you've definitely done your homework.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well then, I guess it's time to get busy with the rest of them. Thanks for the feedback.

Wish me luck !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Just one question ET!!! Were could some one purchase such an awesome call from??


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work ET.





FishBone


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Just one question ET!!! Were could some one purchase such an awesome call from??


Now that's a set up !
I'm actually redoing the tailgunner web site right now. New calls will be out there shortly. Any form of contact will work.

Thks


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Now that's a set up !
> I'm actually redoing the tailgunner web site right now. New calls will be out there shortly. Any form of contact will work.
> 
> Thks


LOL, I couldnt resist the temptation!! I may even have to buy one!!!

RA


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Never have been a diamond wood fan.... Buttttttt... this one is sweet.
Great lines. Need to set up that meeting at Jim's so I can hear it.


----------

